# Sunday Special - Trivia by the Numbers



## luckytrim (Oct 20, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday Special - Trivia by the Numbers[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fill in the blanks with the correct number...[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1. _____ days of Lent[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2. _____ miles in the Tour de France[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3. _____ years between the end of WWI and the start of WWII[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4. _____ Lords a'Leaping[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5. _____ Pillars of Islam[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]6. _____ U.S. Presidents who've been impeached[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]7. _____ The only even Prime Number[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]8. _____ O'clock High (Film Title)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]9. _____ faces of Harvey Dent[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]10. ____ highest intensity rating on the Fujita Scale[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]11. ____ Pips on a pair of dice[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]12. ____ members of the Village People[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]13. ____ letters in the Greek Alphabet[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]14. ____ Disney Parks world-wide[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]15. ____ No-Hitters pitched by Nolan Ryan[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]16. ____ miles equals one degree of latitude at the Equator[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]17. ____ Little Foys [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]18. ____ "Oh, My Darling, Clementine's" shoe size[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]19. ____ players on a men's field lacrosse team[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]20. ____ LXIII minus LVII[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
.
Numbers to choose from …[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]12[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2,200[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]21[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]40  [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]  
[FONT=&quot]6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]7[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]9[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]42
7[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]69[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]24
6
.
.
.
.
.
.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1. - 40[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2. - 2,200[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3. - 21[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4. - 10[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5. - 5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]6. - 2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]7. - 2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]8. - 12[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]9. - 2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]10. - 5[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]11. - 42[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]12. - 6[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]13. - 24[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]14. - 6[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]15. - 7[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]16. - 69[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]17. - 7[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]18. - 9[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]19. - 10[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]20 - 6[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

